# Help with Mongoose Impasse 29



## salstats (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new, and been searching but haven't had any luck finding this bike i just purchased. Its the Mongoose ImpasseHD 29" from Sears. The frame is Aluminum with 29er wheels. But had a question if any of you can answer it. Can i switch the fork it comes with, with a Fox F29 fork i saw on eBay? how do i know what fits and what doesn't? sorry first bike. Here is a pic of the bike.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

You might want to return the bike and start over from scratch. No offense, but this bike isn't all that good. The frame is likely heavy. The derailleurs are bottom of the line. The cranks are cheap. The wheels aren't good. Neither are the brakes. You'd be better off getting a bike that's better over all instead of trying to do a patch job with upgrades.

im·passe
n.
1. A road or passage having no exit; a cul-de-sac.
2. A situation that is so difficult that no progress can be made; a deadlock or a stalemate.

If you are already wanting to upgrade, this bike is going to be a big money pit. It's better to get your money back now and put it to better use.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Putting a Fox on that bike is reminiscent of the following joke.

How do you triple the value of a Yugo (Google it)? 

Fill it with gas.


----------



## salstats (Nov 6, 2011)

yea i know it ain't that light, compare to the specialized i use. but its my school commuter since i don't want to get the other bike stolen. pretty much i just want to make it a show no go ha ha. I know its the bottom of the line, and i don't take offense so its cool lol. but if you can answer my question can it be done? yes or no?


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

If the fork you're looking at has the correct sized steerer tube (! 1/8", tapered or 1.5") the steerer tube is long enough for your frame and has comparable travel then yes it *can* be done. You probably have 63mm of travel on the current fork so you should really go no further than an 80mm travel fork. You'll also need to make sure the front axle is the same as your current fork (maybe 9mm QR?) or you'll also need to replace your front wheel or get a new hub laced to the current wheel. Also, if the Fox fork has a different brake caliper mount (IS or post mount) you'll need to get an adapter.

You'll likely need a tool to get the crown race off the current fork and onto the new fork, wouldn't be a bad idea to get a better headset if you're doing the fork. You'll need special tools to get the old cups out and to install the new headset cups but you might want to get the headtube faced by a bike shop if you're taking it down that far.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

If this is your commuter, it makes no sense to put a nice fork on it.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

If it's a commuter bike, a rigid fork would make alot more sense than wasting money on a Fox fork. And if this is just a sacrificial bike that you don't worry about getting stolen, why would you even sink one more dollar into it? Please explain the rationale.


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

why not just use the specialized with some serious locks? unless its a higher end model then i could see that.


----------



## salstats (Nov 6, 2011)

Larry_K said:


> If the fork you're looking at has the correct sized steerer tube (! 1/8", tapered or 1.5") the steerer tube is long enough for your frame and has comparable travel then yes it *can* be done. You probably have 63mm of travel on the current fork so you should really go no further than an 80mm travel fork. You'll also need to make sure the front axle is the same as your current fork (maybe 9mm QR?) or you'll also need to replace your front wheel or get a new hub laced to the current wheel. Also, if the Fox fork has a different brake caliper mount (IS or post mount) you'll need to get an adapter.
> 
> You'll likely need a tool to get the crown race off the current fork and onto the new fork, wouldn't be a bad idea to get a better headset if you're doing the fork. You'll need special tools to get the old cups out and to install the new headset cups but you might want to get the headtube faced by a bike shop if you're taking it down that far.


Thanks for the help.



s0ckeyeus said:


> If this is your commuter, it makes no sense to put a nice fork on it.


well because i like to haul a$s to school and the OEM fork tops out, since i abuse it of the curves too much ha ha.



wbmason55 said:


> If it's a commuter bike, a rigid fork would make alot more sense than wasting money on a Fox fork. And if this is just a sacrificial bike that you don't worry about getting stolen, why would you even sink one more dollar into it? Please explain the rationale.


True, but i would like a nice fork that doesnt top out, with the ok look of the goose.



gillotte said:


> why not just use the specialized with some serious locks? unless its a higher end model then i could see that.


Its a Stump-jumper FSR, So wouldn't want it stolen.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> If this is your commuter, it makes no sense to put a nice fork on it.


This. You bought a cheap bike to commute with, now want to put a fork on it that's worth in all likelihood more than the bike...why exactly? You just made the bike twice as painful when it gets nabbed, and twice as likely.

:skep:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

You should post this in the 29er forum..........


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

salstats said:


> Hey guys I'm new, and been searching but haven't had any luck finding this bike i just purchased. Its the Mongoose ImpasseHD 29" from Sears. The frame is Aluminum with 29er wheels. But had a question if any of you can answer it. Can i switch the fork it comes with, with a Fox F29 fork i saw on eBay? how do i know what fits and what doesn't? sorry first bike. Here is a pic of the bike.





salstats said:


> Its a Stump-jumper FSR, So wouldn't want it stolen.




I would say keep it stock, no point in throwing money into it.


----------



## salstats (Nov 6, 2011)

Pea-Ta said:


> I would say keep it stock, no point in throwing money into it.


lol wrote it too fast, i dint finish saying first bike i purchase in a box. like sears or walmart style which thought i wouldn't ever


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

wbmason55 said:


> If it's a commuter bike, a rigid fork would make alot more sense than wasting money on a Fox fork. And if this is just a sacrificial bike that you don't worry about getting stolen, why would you even sink one more dollar into it? Please explain the rationale.


^ This is the smart way to go, and will give you the most performance as well.


----------

